# ultrasound results



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

i finally got in to see an endocrinologist in may of this year after various vague symptoms. as soon as he heard i had lived near Three Mile Island at the time of the accident (i was 13) he was very concerned, especially since I had been treated for anything.

my ultrasound report:

clinical indication: observation for malignancy. radiation exposure.

comparison: none.

findings:

the right lobe of the thyroid measures 3.9 cm x 2.0 cm x 1.7 cm and contins a couple of hypoechoic solid nodules, the larger measuring 9 mm x 7 mm x 6mm.

the thyroid ishmus measures 0.2 cm.

the left lobe of the thyroid measures 3.7 cm x 1.8 cm x 1.5 cm. there is a 9 mm x 6 mm x 10 mm colloid cyst. there is an 8 mm x 4mm x 4mm hypoechoic solid nodule, left lobe.

impression:

1. bilateral hypoechoic subcentimeter solid nodules.
2. 1 cm colloid cyst, left node.

i am on 25 mg synthroid (generic form) daily.

my FNA biopsy is this thursday the 23rd. needless to say i'm worried. my mom has graves disease, that was treated when i was a teenager, that was attributed to the TMI incident.

any suggestions? anything i should ask my doctor.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gelf said:


> i finally got in to see an endocrinologist in may of this year after various vague symptoms. as soon as he heard i had lived near Three Mile Island at the time of the accident (i was 13) he was very concerned, especially since I had been treated for anything.
> 
> my ultrasound report:
> 
> ...


Wow!









As far as questions go, I think it would be best to wait until you get that FNA. I am sorry for all of this.

I take it you are symptomatic and that caused you to go see about it? Do you have a goiter?

We have lots of good info here so please make yourself at home and just know that we are here for you at all times.

How is your mom doing? Did she have her thyroid out?


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually I went because to the endo after the family doctor ran blood work and was insisting on medicine for high cholesterol/high tryglycerides without considering the abnormal thyroid panel too. i went to the endo and he confirmed my worries about the thyroid (and put me on lipitor at the same time) -- trigly was in the 300's and 400's (family history of this) choles in the 200's. ldl & hdl out of whack too. he's discussed probably blood sugar meds (i'm type 2) because my a1c was 6.7 instead of the 6.5/6.4 its been for 5 years.

my mom still has her thyroid. they did radiation treatments on it. she gets monitored several times a year and periodical us to monitor her one goiter. she has chrone's too/ diverticulitis and a liver that they've had to put a drain on twice (32 years post op gallbladder removal) because of the gallbladder enzymes being too high. (she's in her early 70's now).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gelf said:


> Actually I went because to the endo after the family doctor ran blood work and was insisting on medicine for high cholesterol/high tryglycerides without considering the abnormal thyroid panel too. i went to the endo and he confirmed my worries about the thyroid (and put me on lipitor at the same time) -- trigly was in the 300's and 400's (family history of this) choles in the 200's. ldl & hdl out of whack too. he's discussed probably blood sugar meds (i'm type 2) because my a1c was 6.7 instead of the 6.5/6.4 its been for 5 years.
> 
> my mom still has her thyroid. they did radiation treatments on it. she gets monitored several times a year and periodical us to monitor her one goiter. she has chrone's too/ diverticulitis and a liver that they've had to put a drain on twice (32 years post op gallbladder removal) because of the gallbladder enzymes being too high. (she's in her early 70's now).


Oh, wow! Sounds like your mom has been through it. God bless her! And you too!

Thurs. the 23rd. can't come to soon. I hope you agree. It is best to have this over with so you know what the deal is and what the outline will be.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you for all good things. And if it turns out the thyroid has to go? Well, that too could be considered a good thing because we all want you to enjoy good health.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

thank you. i'm trying not to overthink this but its hard. i've been dealing with medical stuff between myself and my husband for a long time, so its a matter of keeping sane. i've been compiling information for reading later, when i know the results so i don't get upset ahead of time.


----------

